# E36 Headlight Mod.



## wild_z (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright kinda new here...I have a 91 maxima and would like to do an E36 headlight change...is it pretty hard? I need some help here. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

forums.maxima.org

go to the 3rd gen section there and look for some threads about it. they're there, but may be fairly old. look through the FAQs and stickys at the top of the board. many people have done it and done writeups on it.


----------

